# Any of you ladies live in VT area?



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Terry bikes open casting call for photo shoot 

http://burlington.craigslist.org/tlg/1703222708.html


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am too short. And not in VT.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

il sogno said:


> I am too short. And not in VT.


Yeah, wrong coast 

Hey, O-Ren is back


----------



## ashleyofashleys (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks you


----------

